# new guy from NJ



## tinboat (Oct 9, 2011)

I've been working in the motion picture / television industry and would like to bring some theatrical lighting ideas to my work there. CB looks like a great place to learn new tricks. Thanks...


----------



## DaveySimps (Oct 9, 2011)

Welcome! Great to have you with us. Feel free to jump in and start posting. I hope you enjoy your time here on CB!

~Dave


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 9, 2011)

tinboat said:


> I've been working in the motion picture / television industry and would like to bring some theatrical lighting ideas to my work there. ...


Well, okay, we'll help you, but quid pro quo Clarice, only if you too, help us with the TV/film lighting questions. For instance, why is the lighting on _The View_ so bad? It's been marginal in the past, but this year, with the new set, it's horrible; I've never seen so many jib shadows on TV--there's at least three per episode. And everyone is either too bright or too dark. I feel so sorry for the shader.


----------



## tinboat (Oct 10, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Well, okay, we'll help you, but quid pro quo Clarice, only if you too, help us with the TV/film lighting questions. For instance, why is the lighting on _The View_ so bad? It's been marginal in the past, but this year, with the new set, it's horrible; I've never seen so many jib shadows on TV--there's at least three per episode. And everyone is either too bright or too dark. I feel so sorry for the shader.


 
I have not seen "The View" lately so I can not comment on that show specifically, but sometimes LD/DPs are encouraged to light "women of age" with flat front light. When you're running several cameras at once at different angles you can end up with a lot of light from a variety of angles. On some jobs, because of pressure from the Cast and Producers, you end up concentrating on the faces and the lighting of the set suffers. I've done too much of that kind of work :-( 
Thanks for the welcome, John


----------



## BillESC (Oct 10, 2011)

Where in New Jersey? I moved to VA ten years ago.


----------



## tinboat (Oct 10, 2011)

BillESC said:


> Where in New Jersey? I moved to VA ten years ago.


 
I live in beautiful Montclair, NJ. Do you know it?


----------

